# And yet another ferry capsizes



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

Bangladesh Salvages Capsized Ferry, 54 Bodies Recovered
BY REUTERS ON MAY 17, 2014
Rescue members inspect the capsized M.V. Miraj 4 ferry during a salvage operation at the Meghna river at Rasulpur in Munshiganj district May 17, 2014. Rescue workers in Bangladesh expected to find scores of bodies on Saturday trapped between the decks of the river ferry that capsized two days earlier with around 200 people on board. Rescue workers in Bangladesh completed the search of a stricken river ferry on Saturday, bringing the number of bodies recovered to 54 two days after the vessel capsized with around 200 people on board.
“We were able to salvage the capsized ferry today and there are no more bodies inside the wreck,” said Saiful Islam Badal, deputy commissioner of Munshiganj district. About 40 people swam to shore and 35 were rescued after the double-decker ferry went down in the Meghna river near the capital Dhaka during a storm on Thursday afternoon, police and rescue officials said. An official of the Bangladesh Inland Water Transport Authority (BIWTA) said the M.V Miraj 4 ferry had capacity for 122 passengers, but according to several survivors and a district official the number on board was almost double, though there was no log kept. Divers attached chains to one side to pull the ferry right side up on Saturday. At the end of the day, Bangladesh Inland Water Transport Authority (BIWTA) declared the end of the rescue operation inside the vessel, but Saiful said a search of the river would go on. “Rescuers from the navy, coast guard and police will continue to search while there is a possibility of finding more bodies in the river,” he said.


----------



## Barrie Youde (May 29, 2006)

Lord, hear us when we cry to Thee,
And galvanize the DfT.


----------



## Pete D Pirate (Jan 8, 2014)

Sadly, a regular occurrence there.
I'm surprised that one made it to the western media, actually.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day geoff gower.today.01:00.re:and yet another ferry capsizes.it puts me in mind of barrie youde post,#1,de-regulation-an unlawfull policy.do they have safety policy's in that part of the world.i doubt it,thank you for posting regards ben27


----------



## Leratty (Jun 3, 2012)

we did a wetlands trip on a converted ferry there ( Bangladesh is not a pleasant place only reason to be there is business I suggest?) it was quite enjoyable the vessel well looked after & quite comfortable with good food especially the vegetarian dishes. We did not touch the sea food.
However the local vessels were for sure, something else akin the trains with people hanging off them all listing all in pretty ropey condition it appeared.
Their standard reminded us of the Solomon Island inter island ferries which are shocking.
We saw on our wetland trip some superb wildlife but no tigers unfortunately. 
Oh & where we went the water was clean, clear almost we thought swim-able though not of us.


----------

